# finding bigfoot



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 4, 2012)

ok this show has to be the worst idea ever they are so idiotic if big foot was real why havent they found him i swear i remember when "animal" planet used to have shows about animals now they dont its about ghosts some idiot who catches turtles with his bare hands catching fish with yur hands animal haters catching tegus and my favorite a show about finding a fictonal animal


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 4, 2012)

There's no proof as to what does and doesn't exist. There's plenty of things people think exist that don't and vice versa. There have been many newly discovered large monitor species to name just one example. I'm not saying I believe in Big Foot, and I really couldn't care less either way, but you come off so rudely and offensively towards everything. You unnecessarily call other people idiots simply because you disagree with what they do. Why is the guy who catches turtles an idiot? Also, and this is not meant rudely, please use proper grammar when you're posting so that it is easier to understand you.


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> There's no proof as to what does and doesn't exist. There's plenty of things people think exist that don't and vice versa. There have been many newly discovered large monitor species to name just one example. I'm not saying I believe in Big Foot, and I really couldn't care less either way, but you come off so rudely and offensively towards everything. You unnecessarily call other people idiots simply because you disagree with what they do. Why is the guy who catches turtles an idiot? Also, and this is not meant rudely, please use proper grammar when you're posting so that it is easier to understand you.



What large monitors have recently been discovered? What would be considered recent as far as time?

Sorry for the off topic question, but this caught my attention.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 4, 2012)

http://news.mongabay.com/2009/0721-monitor_lizard.html
http://www.ia.ucsb.edu/pa/display.aspx?pkey=2231
http://news.discovery.com/animals/giant-monitor-lizard.html
Hahaha there's 3 for you. In the past 3 years. That would be considered recent as far as time.


----------



## james.w (Apr 4, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> http://news.mongabay.com/2009/0721-monitor_lizard.html
> http://www.ia.ucsb.edu/pa/display.aspx?pkey=2231
> http://news.discovery.com/animals/giant-monitor-lizard.html
> Hahaha there's 3 for you. In the past 3 years. That would be considered recent as far as time.



I was asking a legitimate questions, not trying to be a smart ass. I was aware of Obor and Bitatawa, but lirungensis was one I had not heard of. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 4, 2012)

In that case, sorry I took it out of context. Yeah my point was there are plenty of parts of the world where people don't venture into often such as some Asian countries and parts of the mountainous areas of the U.S. Nothing is impossible, although I think Big Foot is unlikely.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it is highly unlikely. If you consider the hoards of people that have searched for it and not one clear picture has been presented, not one bit of scat has been found, not one real foot print has been found, no areal photos have captured on either in any medium including infared a single image, all of that should tell you something. We are not talking about newly found and described birds, reptiles or insects. Some of us really want their to be a very large primate or a man like creature out there, they will stop at nothing to support the fantasy. Great movie material but that is all.
Don't get me started on aliens visiting earth. Unless you understand the physics you won't have a prayer of making your argument.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 5, 2012)

Dana C said:


> I think it is highly unlikely. If you consider the hoards of people that have searched for it and not one clear picture has been presented, not one bit of scat has been found, not one real foot print has been found, no areal photos have captured on either in any medium including infared a single image, all of that should tell you something. We are not talking about newly found and described birds, reptiles or insects. Some of us really want their to be a very large primate or a man like creature out there, they will stop at nothing to support the fantasy. Great movie material but that is all.
> Don't get me started on aliens visiting earth. Unless you understand the physics you won't have a prayer of making your argument.


Is there a law of physics that states that life on other planets can not exist? I was pretty sure that all our understanding of the cosmos supports that notion.


----------



## frost (Apr 5, 2012)

haha i was talking to a friend about this. concider this. how many animals skelatons in the wild do you find? not many im guessing. and as far as scat they are supposed to be related to primates and likely bury there feces along with their dead. the areas they are supposed to be located at are wet not in water but the soil is more moist than other paces. im not really a believer but it think these are some things to think about.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 5, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Dana C said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is highly unlikely. If you consider the hoards of people that have searched for it and not one clear picture has been presented, not one bit of scat has been found, not one real foot print has been found, no areal photos have captured on either in any medium including infared a single image, all of that should tell you something. We are not talking about newly found and described birds, reptiles or insects. Some of us really want their to be a very large primate or a man like creature out there, they will stop at nothing to support the fantasy. Great movie material but that is all.
> ...


It is not a question of if life exists. If I thought no life was out there, it would be most colossus act of human arrogance ever. There are a hundred billion stars just in our galaxy and possibly a hundred billion galaxies. or more. What I was referring to was the visitation of earth by alien beings. I would love to believe that it has or could happen but the realities of time and space physics make it at least highly unlikely.

I think that it is fine if anyone thinks that we have been visited and it makes for lively discussion at the very least.


----------



## frost (Apr 5, 2012)

i know of many people who said they have seen an alien or know someone who has. i would like to see one some day. who wouldent want to?


----------

